# Five wires for trailer wiring harness?!



## TWX (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm attempting to wire for a trailer's lights. The kit that I got has five wires, while the standard plug most trailers have has four. The difference is that the truck's turn signals and brake lights are on separate wires, while on the trailers they're combined. Anyone have a solution to make resolving this easy? I'm contemplating a module with relays and the like but it sounds like it'll be a pain to implement.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I'd wire the truck up for a 7 wire plug (whether or not you've got a brake controller), then buy the adapters for the trailer plugs with fewer pins. That way you're covered no matter what type of trailer you end up with.


----------



## TWX (Jan 29, 2010)

Doesn't that setup still have a combined brakes/turn signals configuration though? I still have to do that, however it works.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

This is what I'm basing mine off of
Trailer Wiring Diagrams | etrailer.com
If you've got something different, then it probably isn't a "standard" way of doing it.


----------



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

You need a converter box. Three wires in and two wires out. It takes the input from the turn signals and brake lights and combines them for the trailer. They cost less than $15 and any place that sells towing supplies should have it. And yes you still need it with a 7 way connector. The brake light and turn lights are combined on those also.


----------



## Humanure (Feb 15, 2007)

Nissan Trailer Wiring Kits - 1991-1997 Nissan Truck (Hardbody) - Trailer Wiring Kit

1991 - 1997 Nissan Pickup Trailer Wire Kit


----------



## kstt (Nov 25, 2003)

What Skramer said.....except its actually 5 wires in (from the vehicle) and 4 out (to the trailer).
I had to do this exact thing last year on my Montero Sport. I thought it was going to be a huge problem - but not so. Almost everyone will have the adapter..Autozone, NAPA, Pep Boys, etc. Yea, $15 - $20.

Adapter 4 Pole to 5 Pole Trailer Wiring Adapter Tow Ready Wiring 20036


----------

